# Coop Ideas



## creedua (Jul 15, 2012)

Well my kids are close to being ready to move outside. Ive been looking for ideas for a tractor coop. Seems there are no plans to be had on the web. So its up to you guys to decide what house they get. So lets see them.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

This one is EASY.

Just KIDDING, of course.


----------

